# My Dino Dio



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Well people I finished a new dio. tonight, One that I have been working on for a while. I took a 1/35 Scale Tamyia Mezozoic Creatures kit and then the base from a Skyhook Models Forbidden Planet base and then added some sundry foliage and added acrylic paint to the dinos and base and with a bit of time and effort I came up with the following Diorama. I hope you enjoy the pics I took this evening of my latest project. I was going to use the C-57D that came with the kit but i thought the scale of the two kit would clash and also make the Diorama look too cluttered. now it may be too busy, but that is O.K. I like the way it turned out. anyhoo all comments + or - are always encouraged.

AZbuilder
John


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, the truth is, it looks good! Good use of the base.


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool diorama. Anything that involves Dinos is cool to me.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Ya know....look around outside for really primitive looking plants. small ones. carefully pull them up, and put them in glycerine. a day or two later, remove them dry them off and replace the lichen with the more prehistoric looking plants.


----------

